# Tapepro setting Boxes



## Matt347stroker (Mar 9, 2011)

Can any one help, I am constantly finding that the boxes are not crowing the recessed joints correctly often the tape is nearly visible and the shoulders on the plasterboard are often seen after topping.

We tape in with a plastic banjo box with base, then 2nd coat with an 8inch tapepro box with base then top with a 12inch tapepro box with red lid pro form topping, topping with the tapepro 12inch definately helps. I have tried bending the brass blade holder but really just buggered it as it was not a uniformed curve any advice would be welcome I am in Australia so maybe things a little different?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

try this thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/box-repair-1463/

plus how old are your shoes, try using search engine too, type in boxes, or cazna will help you:yes:


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

the drywall could be the problem very shallow recess or you might not be wiping the tape enough. when your ejusting your boxes turn them sideways so yuo can see down the blade adjust till you see the blade straighten out. I'm running Northstar so my first coat is with a8" box on 4 second coat is on 4 . don't mess with thse tension strews unless your blades won't straighten.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Raven, 

Do you trace after the box? If you set the blade flat, how do you keep the seams full? Does the mud you are using not shrink? I always set my boxes to leave a slight crown, but we also go over them after they have been run.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Matt347stroker said:


> Can any one help, I am constantly finding that the boxes are not crowing the recessed joints correctly often the tape is nearly visible and the shoulders on the plasterboard are often seen after topping.
> 
> We tape in with a plastic banjo box with base, then 2nd coat with an 8inch tapepro box with base then top with a 12inch tapepro box with red lid pro form topping, topping with the tapepro 12inch definately helps. I have tried bending the brass blade holder but really just buggered it as it was not a uniformed curve any advice would be welcome I am in Australia so maybe things a little different?


Does the brass blade holder move freely? Check that there is not plaster behind it.
If you want your 12" box checked out, send it in for a quote through Wallboard Tools to Tapepro.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I allways slide a penny right in the middle of the box blade, then take a piece o paper and slide it to the right untill it hits 3 groove, and visa versa for the other side


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Matt347stroker said:


> Can any one help, I am constantly finding that the boxes are not crowing the recessed joints correctly often the tape is nearly visible and the shoulders on the plasterboard are often seen after topping.
> 
> We tape in with a plastic banjo box with base, then 2nd coat with an 8inch tapepro box with base then top with a 12inch tapepro box with red lid pro form topping, topping with the tapepro 12inch definately helps. I have tried bending the brass blade holder but really just buggered it as it was not a uniformed curve any advice would be welcome I am in Australia so maybe things a little different?


Where did you buy the boxes from ,get em to help you . For me I use tapetech seven inch and ten inch and love em , have had em for years now ,you just need to find out how to ajust them,not that hard:thumbsup:


----------

